

Ask HN: Do you think Windows will eventually use Metro as it's only interface? - Webst3r

My friend and I just have a debate over whether of not Windows will eventually use the Metro interface in favor of Explorer/Ribbon (As in Explorer eventually no longer existing, leaving us with tiles.). My friend thinks this will eventually happen because the end user is usually watching YouTube of browsing the internet. He also thinks that services like Steam/Origin may eventually use the Metro interface. He also believes that developers will adapt to a Metro style IDE...<p>I feel that explorer will always be around because the need for complexity in business apps. I feel that developers would loath the cuteness of the Metro interface when trying to debug an app. Or for example, hospitals, and business networks that use very complex software for data management. I also don't feel that developers are going to like tailoring their applications to the Metro interface.<p>Do you think that Microsoft will offer a Metro only version of Windows? They're already removing Explorer use on tablets. Or do you think Explorer is here to stay?
======
mhd
"Windows"? No. I do think there's a possibility that in the future we're going
to see another NT/'95 split, i.e. one "professional" system for offices or
"experts", one for entertainment, network and media management. The "NT" one
could possibly be a superset of all the "95" features, and I wouldn't be too
surprised if Windows Phone gets merged with the entertainment/tablet version.
Right now I think they're keeping the options open, depending on how the
landscape for devices will turn out in the near future.

It could be Bob 2.0, after all.

------
aespinoza
I don't know. Let's look at the past.

When Windows Vista was released, pretty much everything started to move to
Aero. And right now it looks like almost everything is Aero, with the
expcetion of legacy apps.

I think Metro will rule the Windows world until Microsoft decides to change
it.

